# Womit hört ihr Musik?



## EspCap (22. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen,

mich würde echt mal interessieren womit ihr so Musik hört - mit InEar Ohrhörern, mit normalen Ohrhörern, mit Kopfhörern?
Ich benutze unterwegs In Ear-Ohrhörer weil ich finde dass die den vollsten Klang haben, gut gegen Geräusche von ausserhalb abschirmen und mir Bügelkopfhörer unterwegs zu umständlich wären.
Am PC benutze ich ein Bluetooth-Headset weil ich da nicht mehr laufend mit dem Stuhl über das Kabel fahren kann und allgemein die Freiheit die man damit hat mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was benutzt ihr, und warum?


----------



## Deanne (22. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze normale Kopfhörer. Habe lange Zeit In-Ear-Kopfhörer gehabt, aber damit bin ich nicht klar gekommen. Irgendwie war der Klang nicht ideal und obendrauf sind mir die Teile bei jeder Bewegung aus den Ohren gefallen. Keine Ahnung, woran das lag. Zuhause höre ich meistens mit Boxen Musik, ist am bequemsten.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Januar 2010)

Unterwegs habe ich In-Ear Kopfhörer, aus den vom TE schon genannten Gründen.
Zuhause habe ich lange zeit mit Boxen gehört, aber seitdem ich mein G35 habe, lege ich das nichtmehr weg.
Der Sound von dem Ding ist einfach großartig.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Januar 2010)

unterwegs normale kopfhörer und zuhause übers headset aber das hat auch schon ne schöne lautstärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss es auch haben, da ich eh fast taub bin ( kein witz xD)


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2010)

Unterwegs habe ich normale Kopfhörer. Mit In-Ear komm ich nicht klar.

Zu Hause dann laut über Boxen. Leider ist mein Audiokabel zur Zeit kaputt. Da muss ich dann mal auf Headset umsteigen.


----------



## Finaron (22. Januar 2010)

Unterwegs benutze ich auch In-Ear Kopfhörer, weil die normalen mir immer aus dem Ohr fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Zuhause meistens übers Headset, manchmal auch über Boxen. Kommt drauf an ob ich direkt vorm PC sitze oder durchs Zimmer lauf.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Januar 2010)

Unterwegs mit nichts, da kein Kopfhörer-Adapter fürs Handy, wenn ich einen hab wohl In-Ear (Normale fallen IMMER raus)
Zuhause mit meinen Logitech Z-4-Boxen
Und immer kabelgebunden ;D


----------



## Haxxler (22. Januar 2010)

Unterwegs über Handy mit In-Ear Kopfhörer und zu Hause Boxen oder auch mal Headset.


----------



## Shaxul (22. Januar 2010)

Unterwegs mit gescheiten Bügelkopfhörern - da kommt soundtechnisch nichts ran. Außerdem tun mir von diesen In-Ear-Dingern die Ohren weh, find ich schrecklich die Teile.
Daheim hör ich Musik entweder direkt auf der Stereoanlage (CD/Vinyl) oder halt per Cinch-Kabel vom PC aus.

edit: Das Ohr soll sich nach einer Gewissen Zeit an In-Ear-Kopfhörer gewöhnen. Kann da jemand mal berichten?


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Januar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> edit: Das Ohr soll sich nach einer Gewissen Zeit an In-Ear-Kopfhörer gewöhnen. Kann da jemand mal berichten?



Kommt auf die Form an. Aber bei den meissten merkst du sie irgendwann nurnoch durch die gedämpften Aussengeräusche.
Dass da was drinsteckt, merkt man nichtmehr.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hör Musik mit meinen Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten am Rechner was von Logitech mit 2.1 (bei mehr streikt meine bessere Hälfte, weil unsere Rechner im "Büro" stehen).
Im Wohnzimmer dröhnen ein paar 100 Watt durch die Teufelboxen.


----------



## Shaxul (22. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Form an. Aber bei den meissten merkst du sie irgendwann nurnoch durch die gedämpften Aussengeräusche.
> Dass da was drinsteckt, merkt man nichtmehr.



Eventuell werd' ich das irgendwann nochmal versuchen mit solchen Teilen. Weil ist halt schon praktischer mit diesen kleinen Stöpseln.


----------



## Teal (22. Januar 2010)

Am PC damit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Creative Labs HS-950


----------



## EspCap (22. Januar 2010)

Mir haben InEars am Anfang auch nicht gefallen, weil mir nach ein paar Stunden echt übel die Ohren wehgetan haben... aber nach ein paar Tagen hab ich mich daran gewöhnt und seitdem will ich keine anderen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aktuell muss ich diese normalen Ohrhörer von Apple verwenden, weil bei meinen InEar die Gummiaufsätze verloren gegangen sind und ich erstmal die richigen zum nachbestellen finden muss.. und ich merke immer mehr wie viel besser die InEar sind. Die fallen nicht raus und sind deutlich lauter und klarer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Januar 2010)

Also für meinen MP3-Player habe ich InEars, allerdings nutze ich den schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr. Unterwegs höre ich im Auto über den dort eingebauten Player von selbst zusammengestellten mp3 CDs Musik... die Boxen in meinem Auto sind zwar nicht "gepimpt" aber nichtsdestotrotz super Klang. Außerdem ist automatische Lautstärkenregelung aktiv, d.h. je lauter die Umgebungsgeräusche, desto lauter stellt sich die Musik automatisch ein ^^

Am Pc hab ich das Steelseries 5Hv2 Headset (http://www.steelseries.com/de/products/audio/5hv2/informationen), der Ton von dem Teil ist SUPER! Angenehm sitzen tut es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die InEars sind bei mir am Anfang auch dauernd rausgeplöppt, genau wie ganz normale Kopfhörer ohne Bügel, aber dann habe ich gemerkt, dass ich den Aufsatz zu klein genommen hatte. Danach ging es ganz gut, auch wenn das Gefühl des im-Ohr-steckens immer wieder komisch ist.


----------



## Thoor (22. Januar 2010)

Ich benutz nen Philips Bügelhörer unterwegs, zuhause so nen tolles Headset miit fetten Bässen und alles mit Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die In Ear Kopfhörer verursachen btw den gleichen Schaden wie wenn du ohne Ohrschützer nen Baum fällst...


----------



## Thufeist (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nen 2.1 System mit kleinem Subwoofer von Labtec.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

Heute neuen Sennheiser Kopfhörer gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (23. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Heute neuen Sennheiser Kopfhörer gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für unterwegs oder für daheim? Zeig doch mal her das Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Was sind Bügelkopfhörer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/E: Ah ok, habs. ^^ 
Diese fetten Kopfhörer dings


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Für unterwegs oder für daheim? Zeig doch mal her das Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für unterwegs :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (23. Januar 2010)

Sowohl am Rechner als auch unterwegs auf einem HD448 von Sennheiser.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Für unterwegs :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thoor solche such ich shcon lang kannst mir bissl was über deine sagen weil ich hasse langsam diese kleinen ohrstöpseldinger


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> thoor solche such ich shcon lang kannst mir bissl was über deine sagen weil ich hasse langsam diese kleinen ohrstöpseldinger



die dinger sind doch kacke für unterwegs :O
ich mein, wirklich laut kannste mit den dingern nicht hören, das kriegt doch der ganze bus/zug/whatever mit


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Find ich auch... meine InEar kann ich aufdrehen bis es mir die Ohren weghaut und keiner der neben mir sitzt hört es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (24. Januar 2010)

Ich höre unterwegs mit InEar-Kopfhörern Musik, nicht viele haben nen guten Klang aber wenn man richtig gute hat, haben sie nen entgeilen Klang und man kann es so hoch aufdrehen das einem der Kopf weggefetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber niemand merkt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und wenn ich zu Hause bin höre ich mit ner an den PC angeschlossenen Anlage Musik.


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Inear sind das schädlichste was du deinen Ohren antun kannst... wenn du Inear normale Lautstärke hörst, ist das die gleiche belastung wie mit ner Motorsäge nen baum sägen ohne ohrenschutz...

Und weil das Gehäuse bei dem Sennheiser so dicht ist bekommt das niemand anders mit... das ist alles mehr oder weniger "schalldicht", saustarke Bässe, relativ handlich und echt guter klang, kann ich nur empfehlen nur ist er ein klein wenig unbequem, aber das geht eigentlich @LOD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab' die Sennheiser HD 201 selbst mal gehabt und ich fand sie für unterwegs nicht so praktisch, da der Nebensitzer im Bus bei dem Modell doch relativ laut mithören muss. 

Es gibt aber gute Modelle mit geschlossener Bauart: Außer den von aisteh erwähnten Sennheiser HD 448 kann ich noch die Sennheiser PX 200 empfehlen. Super Klang, angenehm zu tragen, selbst bei hoher Lautstärke hören die Leute um einen herum nichts. Und irgendwie sind die zur Zeit sogar recht günstig: Ich hab' damals bei amazon noch 80,- statt 40,- bezahlt.

edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Design gefällt sicher nicht jedem, dafür sind so sogar zusammenklappbar! Find' ich ziemlich praktisch, dann sind sie nicht größer als ein Brillenetui und lassen sich gut verstauen.


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

ich hab für meinen 28.- bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BZW: es sind nicht genau diese, es ist glaub ich 221 oder sowas... kleiner und handlicher halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

rawr amazon ich komme :>

ich geh mal euren ratschlägen nach danke euch schon mal^^


----------



## Shaxul (24. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rawr amazon ich komme :>
> 
> ich geh mal euren ratschlägen nach danke euch schon mal^^



Versuch' auf jeden Fall, in einem Eletromarkt ein paar Kopfhörer zu Testen, bevor du dir ein Modell bestellst. Nicht dass du nachher enttäuscht bist, weil der Kopfhörer dir evtl. garnicht passt oder du ihn dir anders vorgestellt hattest.


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Inear sind das schädlichste was du deinen Ohren antun kannst... wenn du Inear normale Lautstärke hörst, ist das die gleiche belastung wie mit ner Motorsäge nen baum sägen ohne ohrenschutz...



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.. InEar sind lauter, weil sie direkt im Ohr sind, klar. 
Aber deswegen muss man die Musik einfach nicht so laut drehen wie man es mit 'normalen' Ohrhörern oder Kopfhörern müsste, um die gleiche Lautstärke zu hören.


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.. InEar sind lauter, weil sie direkt im Ohr sind, klar.
> Aber deswegen muss man die Musik einfach nicht so laut drehen wie man es mit 'normalen' Ohrhörern oder Kopfhörern müsste, um die gleiche Lautstärke zu hören.



Geht nicht um die Lautstärke sondern um den Schalldruck, ich war letztens beim Arzt weil ich auf einem Ohr nix mehr gehört habe, fragt der mich ob ich solche Inear Teile hätte...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.. InEar sind lauter, weil sie direkt im Ohr sind, klar.
> Aber deswegen muss man die Musik einfach nicht so laut drehen wie man es mit 'normalen' Ohrhörern oder Kopfhörern müsste, um die gleiche Lautstärke zu hören.



Ich hab au In Ear.
Ich hab die Lautstärke des Players immer auf ca. 12/40.
Also denke ich, dass ich meinen Ohren nicht schade.
Wenn ich aber manche mit In Ear sehe, wo man die Musik aus 20 m Entfernung noch wie aus nem Ghettoblaster hören kann, dann ist es denke ich mal schädlich.
Aber dennoch, ich höre nicht länger wie eine halbe Stunde in den in Ear Dingern.
Wenn man es nicht die ganze Zeit macht, sollte es bei angemessener Lautstärke net schaden.


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich denke eigentlich dass große Bügelkopfhörer mehr Schalldruck erzeugen als kleine InEar, auch wenn die direkt im Ohr sind...
Aber wie dem auch sei, ich bleibe bei InEar. Was besseres gibt es imho nicht und es ist ja nicht so dass ich stundenlang am Stück mit denen höre.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Versuch' auf jeden Fall, in einem Eletromarkt ein paar Kopfhörer zu Testen, bevor du dir ein Modell bestellst. Nicht dass du nachher enttäuscht bist, weil der Kopfhörer dir evtl. garnicht passt oder du ihn dir anders vorgestellt hattest.



dann kommter zu den 10 anderen in meinem schrank :/


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann kommter zu den 10 anderen in meinem schrank :/



Ganz ehrlich: Das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab ca 15 Kopfhörer die mir nicht passen, die ich nicht mag oder sonstwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

meine wandern immer erst in den schrank und dann zu meinem kleinen bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (24. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aber wie dem auch sei, ich bleibe bei InEar. Was besseres gibt es imho nicht und es ist ja nicht so dass ich stundenlang am Stück mit denen höre.



Ich denke, dass ist ganz stark eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. In-Ear-Hörer sind halt wirklich sehr praktisch weil sie klein und handlich sind. Ich denke, In-Ear-Hörer muss man auch nicht ganz so laut stellen wie man das bei früheren Ohrstöpseln machen musste, da sie ja recht gut vor Außengeräuschen abschirmen.
Heutzutage hat sowieso jeder aktuelle mp3-Player eine Lautstärkebegrenzung, um die Ohren zu schützen. Wer die nicht deaktivert, sollte sich eigentlich keine Sorgen machen müssen.

Was noch garnicht erwähnt wurde (ich hoffe, das ist jetzt nicht zu Off-Topic): Was für mp3-, Minidisc-, CD- oder Sonstwas-Player benutzt ihr?


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Was noch garnicht erwähnt wurde (ich hoffe, das ist jetzt nicht zu Off-Topic): Was für mp3-, Minidisc-, CD- oder Sonstwas-Player benutzt ihr?



IPOD Touch 8GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Ich benutzte auch Sennheiser Kopfhörer und würde für sie meine Arme ins Feuer legen. Sie halten schon seit über einem (!!!) Jahr und der Klang ist immer noch so gut, wie am ersten Tag - einfach Top. Früher haben meine Kopfhörer keine zwei Monate überlebt. In Zukunft werd ich auch bei Sennheiser bleiben und vielleicht bessere und teurere Modelle benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (25. Januar 2010)

unterwegs bügelkopfhöhrer von sony^^
@ home boxen oder headset^^


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich benutzte auch Sennheiser Kopfhörer und würde für sie meine Arme ins Feuer legen. Sie halten schon seit über einem (!!!) Jahr und der Klang ist immer noch so gut, wie am ersten Tag - einfach Top. Früher haben meine Kopfhörer keine zwei Monate überlebt. In Zukunft werd ich auch bei Sennheiser bleiben und vielleicht bessere und teurere Modelle benutzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1Jahr ist da nicht wirklich lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du nicht unbedingt drauf rumlatscht oder damit Zigarren antzündest, halten die eine sehr lange Zeit, ohne an Qualität zu verlieren


----------



## Shaxul (25. Januar 2010)

Meine Sennheiser sind jetzt auch schon über 2 Jahre alt und jeden Tag in Benutzung. Hatte lediglich mal einen kleinen Defekt am Klinkenstecker (linker Kopfhörer ging nicht mehr), den ich dann für 8,- im Elektroladen ums Eck habe reparieren lassen. Ansonsten funktionieren sie nach wie vor spitze!


----------



## Kaldreth (25. Januar 2010)

Also unterwegs höre ich mit Inear Kopfhörern, wobei meine gerade kaputt gegangen sind und ich nur noch Mono höre, aber das auch nur, weil es platzsparender ist, ich hab keine Lust bzw. Platz einen schönen "Bügelkopfhörer" mit mir rum zu tragen!


----------



## Ykon (25. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> 1Jahr ist da nicht wirklich lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gesagt, mein Rekord lag bei ungefähr 2 1/2 Monaten. Die Sennheiser haben da einfach super gehalten und nach ungefähr einem Jahr hab ich irgendwann einen Blick auf die Kopfhörer geworfen und dachte nur: "WTF?! Die leben immer noch?!"
So ungefähr wars jedenfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mir trozdem aufgefallen ist, dass sich schön am rechten Kopfhörer der Bass "löst". Also wenn ich etwas lauteres höre und da mehr oder weniger starke Bässe drin vorkommen, merke ich wie sich im Kopfhörer etwas gelöst hat und klackert. Ich denke es werden bald wieder ein Paar neue fällig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

Unterwegs mit normalen Kopfhörern (bald nicht mehr muhahaha)
daheim mit Boxen^^


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Mit/Über den iMac - eingebaute Boxen und Headset (wenn laut nicht sein darf ;-)..)_


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Warum ich bei Unterwegs Boxen gewählt habe? Ganz einfach, wisst ihr wie besch....eiden es aussieht, wenn man mit Bügelkopfhörern Auto fährt? *g* Wenn ich per Fussporsche unterwegs bin IPod mit In-ear und zu Hause entweder Headset oder über die Boxen alles mit Kabelabel.


----------



## Haramann (10. Februar 2010)

Frage: Was ist den der Unterscheid zwischen inear und "normalen kopfhörern"?
ich höre immer mít den sony ericson kopfhören die bei den handy dabei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zuhause dann mit boxen


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Februar 2010)

in ear:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

normale kopfhörer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




frage geklärt^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Februar 2010)

Und sowas meine ich mit 'normalen' Ohrhörern : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pwn pwn :>


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit mein Fatal1ty Gaming Headset am Macbook.

Mit Kabel oder ohne? Kabel

Unterwegs Mp3 Player dem hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KARUxx (21. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und sowas meine ich mit 'normalen' Ohrhörern :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unterwegs die Dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Und daheim über die Große Anlage.


----------

